# My new cool tea cup



## GB (Dec 19, 2011)

I saw this and thought the concept was really clever. I was not sure how it would work in practice, but I got one anyway and am happy to say it works really well. Not only does it look great, but it is very functional. Although I think the black option they have is a pretty dumb idea because you can not see the color of the tea. But I guess if you go by time then that really doesn't matter.

If you are looking for an inexpensive gift for a tea drinker this year then check out this cup. 

Tipping Tea Cup


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 19, 2011)

GB said:


> I saw this and thought the concept was really clever. I was not sure how it would work in practice, but I got one anyway and am happy to say it works really well. Not only does it look great, but it is very functional. Although I think the black option they have is a pretty dumb idea because you can not see the color of the tea. But I guess if you go by time then that really doesn't matter.
> 
> If you are looking for an inexpensive gift for a tea drinker this year then check out this cup.
> 
> Tipping Tea Cup



Very nice!  How easy is it to clean.  This would be perfect for work, right now I have about 5 different pieces for loose leaf teas, but they are all a booger to rinse.


----------



## GB (Dec 19, 2011)

I got one for home and one for work. It is ideal for the office. It is very easy to clean. The screen does not come out, but a quick tap over the trash and the leaves all come out then a quick rinse with a sponge and soap and it is good to go. It can also go in the dishwasher so cleaning is really easy.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 19, 2011)

I like it as I prefer to make tea using loose tea leaves, especially green tea.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 19, 2011)

Since I have an account at Uncommon Goods...I think I will get a white one for myself.  Thanks GB for the heads up and rec!


----------



## JoshuaNY (Dec 19, 2011)

Thats an interesting idea. I always make my loose tea in a pot so the leaves have room to spread out. But that would be good if you didnt want to go through the trouble.

Many of my tea cups and pots are dark colored. I always time my tea as the color usually forms before the tea is brewed enough. So the color of my teaware doesnt matter


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 19, 2011)

Why do you suppose they made it of something  not suitable for the microwave?

Bummer.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 19, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Why do you suppose they made it of something  not suitable for the microwave?
> 
> Bummer.



I think it is because of the metal screen.


----------



## GB (Dec 20, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Why do you suppose they made it of something  not suitable for the microwave?
> 
> Bummer.


Probably because most people who drink tea made from loose leaves find that their tea tastes better from freshly boiled water from a kettle. A lot of people find microwaved water to have an off taste. 

Of course if you don't have any issues with microwave water then you could always nuke the water in another cup and pour into this one when it boils. Since you are just dealing with clean water you can put that cup right back into the cupboard after filling after you are done since it is still clean.


----------



## Alix (Dec 20, 2011)

I need a handle. Seriously, I know that's nuts, but that was the deal breaker for me. Its pretty cool though, and smart idea.


----------



## GB (Dec 20, 2011)

Do you need a handle because of the heat or just because that is how you like it?


----------



## Alix (Dec 20, 2011)

That's just how I like it. I often cup my tea in my hands, but I feel lost without the handle. I prefer the heft of a bigger mug too so that one would have been perfect. Where would you put the handle though? Put it on one side and its ok for righties, but not lefties.


----------



## GB (Dec 20, 2011)

I think the design of this cup is more like a Japanese soup bowl. I hold it with one hand with my thumb on the top rim and my fingers on the bottom.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 20, 2011)

Isn't it difficult to stuff the tea bag into that little hole?  What about the string and tag?


----------



## Alix (Dec 20, 2011)

That's sort of what I envisioned. Is it easy to knock over? Say by a clumsy kitty or meandering dog with a huge tail?


----------



## GB (Dec 20, 2011)

Andy you rip off the paper tage and thread the string through the mesh holes. That keeps the tea bag in place.

It is a very wide cup so it is very stable, but of course part of its design is that it tips. I would say the fact that it is wider than a normal mug is cancelled out by the tipping design and it ends up about as stable as a regular mug. i would not worry any more about this mug tipping then any other mug.


----------



## JoshuaNY (Dec 20, 2011)

Alix said:


> That's just how I like it. I often cup my tea in my hands, but I feel lost without the handle. I prefer the heft of a bigger mug too so that one would have been perfect. Where would you put the handle though? Put it on one side and its ok for righties, but not lefties.



Double Handle?


----------

